# Do leopard geckos fart?



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

Do leopard geckos fart because i smelt and heard something pop :lol2:


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

:lol2: Probably! There is a video on here of an iguana in the bath that DEFINITELY farts...so i dont see why a Leo cant!

This could be in the running for most random thread 2009!:no1::lol2:


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the giggle. :2thumb:

No idea! I really must start acting my age.....


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Where do you think the gas goes that build up in stomach/intestines (or where ever it builds up!)?


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread title made me cackle with insanity in my work place!

Yes they have to expel their gasses somehow!

My burmese sharted really loudly the other day, scared the hell out of me the noise of it!


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

i thought my viv stank the other day, and only cleaned it out the day before.
put my head inside, no smell.... weird.
took my head back out, then realised my dog had walked up behind me and farted
:rotfl:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

I've heard my leo do this a few times...Maybe they do...There should be a competition - "Who's Leo can do the loudest fart?"


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

IndigoFire said:


> I've heard my leo do this a few times...Maybe they do...There should be a competition - "Who's Leo can do the loudest fart?"


:lol2:

everybody buy a decimeter and check it out.

:rotfl:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

lol well thats my next excuses for noise and the smells


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

i used to have 5 big african leopard tortoises (babcocki) and they were pretty windy, luckily they were also odourless:lol2:


----------



## Alone (Mar 30, 2012)

*Oh so funny!!!!!*

Our Gecko has Reptile Impaction What is Reptile Impaction
What is Reptile Impaction
Should Have Never Listen To The "Reptile Specialist" Repti Cal Is BAD
Anyway so i was soaking him again for the second time today and he got all agitated and then he got even more agitated and he was trying to get away then he got even more agitated then i hear a little pop and see the bubbles and they pushed him sideways in the water then he just sat there and closed his eyes Like AHHHH Thats Better 
IT WAS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!
He's A Stinky Little Fellow, But He's Our Stinky Little Guy And We Love Him!!!!
Here's To Frank (Frank Scrumptious) Our Used To Be And Will Be Again Little Fat Boy !!!!!!!


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just read the title of your thread, and honestly I have not laughed that much in ages :2thumb:

I really need to grow up :whistling2:...


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

kat134 said:


> Just read the title of your thread, and honestly I have not laughed that much in ages :2thumb:
> 
> I really need to grow up :whistling2:...


Thanks for rehashing this old thread, the title made me PSML


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Rather an old but still an amusing thread. Do geckos fart ? Im sure the males will but Im not sure about females though. As I was told the other day, women dont fart because they never keep their mouths closed long enough to build up the required fart pressure. Do the lady geckos have the same pressure reduction mechanism ? Just a bit of fun, no offence meant to RFUKs wonderful female members.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Mal said:


> Rather an old but still an amusing thread. Do geckos fart ? Im sure the males will but Im not sure about females though. As I was told the other day, women dont fart because they never keep their mouths closed long enough to build up the required fart pressure. Do the lady geckos have the same pressure reduction mechanism ? Just a bit of fun, no offence meant to RFUKs wonderful female members.


:gasp::gasp::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

Mal said:


> Rather an old but still an amusing thread. Do geckos fart ? Im sure the males will but Im not sure about females though. As I was told the other day, women dont fart because they never keep their mouths closed long enough to build up the required fart pressure. Do the lady geckos have the same pressure reduction mechanism ? Just a bit of fun, no offence meant to RFUKs wonderful female members.


:lol2::roll2::lol2::roll2: 
Oh that was so funny!!!!!! No offence taken :roll2:


----------

